# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Volvo 8700LE vs. Lahti Scala

## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mikäs Volvo-villitys nyt on iskenyt? Onko kyseisellä firmalla huonoja kokemuksia Scaniasta, vai mistä moinen kalustopoliitiikka johtuu? Itse pitäisin Scalaa huomattavasti parempana työkaluna, ja olisi kotimainen kori! Todennäköisesti Scanian viisi sylinterinen menee myös Volvoa taloudellisemmin, eikä silti kulkupuoli ole mitenkään heikkoa. Jotenkin hupsua laittaa linja-autoon 12 litrainen moottori, ja sitten tehdä kaikkensa, ettei se kuluttaisi niin paljoa polttoainetta.

----------


## Kimmo

> Mikäs Volvo-villitys nyt on iskenyt? Onko kyseisellä firmalla huonoja kokemuksia Scaniasta, vai mistä moinen kalustopoliitiikka johtuu? Itse pitäisin Scalaa huomattavasti parempana työkaluna, ja olisi kotimainen kori! Todennäköisesti Scanian viisi sylinterinen menee myös Volvoa taloudellisemmin, eikä silti kulkupuoli ole mitenkään heikkoa. Jotenkin hupsua laittaa linja-autoon 12 litrainen moottori, ja sitten tehdä kaikkensa, ettei se kuluttaisi niin paljoa polttoainetta.


Eikös ollut niin, ettei Scaniaa saanut Euro 5 tasolla tällä hetkellä? Jostain muistan kuulleeni, että siksi muutamat Scania talot ostelevat pk.seudulla Volvoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mikäs Volvo-villitys nyt on iskenyt?


Pääkaupunkiseudulle hankitaan pisteytysjärjestelmän vuoksi pääasiassa Euro 5- tai EEV-tasoista kalustoa. Scanialta ei toistaiseksi sitä kalustoa saa. Se on pääasiallisin syy, että ainakin tämän vuoden ajan Helsingin seudun liikenteeseen hankittava uusi kalusto tulee olemaan muuta kuin Scaniaa. Scania on ilmoittanut, että kuluvan vuoden lopulla ureattomia EEV-moottoreita alkaa heiltä saada (aluksi hyvin rajallisia määriä). Puolen vuoden kuluttua sitten näemme, pitääkö annettu aika-arvio paikkansa. Muiden valmistajien Euro 5- ja EEV-tasoiset alustat perustuvat urean käyttöön.

----------


## kemkim

> Pääkaupunkiseudulle hankitaan pisteytysjärjestelmän vuoksi pääasiassa Euro 5- tai EEV-tasoista kalustoa. Scanialta ei toistaiseksi sitä kalustoa saa.


Hyvä vaan, Volvot ovat mielestäni pehmeämpiä matkustaa kuin Scanian alustat.

----------


## Miska

> Todennäköisesti Scanian viisi sylinterinen menee myös Volvoa taloudellisemmin, eikä silti kulkupuoli ole mitenkään heikkoa. Jotenkin hupsua laittaa linja-autoon 12 litrainen moottori, ja sitten tehdä kaikkensa, ettei se kuluttaisi niin paljoa polttoainetta.


Teliautojen kohdalla puntit lienevät aika tasan, mutta 2-akselisen kaluston kohdalla Volvon uusi B7RLE on tiettävästi osoittautunut erittäin vähäruokaiseksi. Liikenteessä, jossa matkustajia saa kuljettaa millä tahansa katsastuksesta läpi menevällä linja-autolla ainakin Tampereella myös Väinö Paunu on tiettävästi tilannut Länsilinjojen vanavedessä Scania-kauden jälkeen B7RLE-Volvoja.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Teliautojen kohdalla puntit lienevät aika tasan, mutta 2-akselisen kaluston kohdalla Volvon uusi B7RLE on tiettävästi osoittautunut erittäin vähäruokaiseksi. Liikenteessä, jossa matkustajia saa kuljettaa millä tahansa katsastuksesta läpi menevällä linja-autolla ainakin Tampereella myös Väinö Paunu on tiettävästi tilannut Länsilinjojen vanavedessä Scania-kauden jälkeen B7RLE-Volvoja.


Olisiko osasyynä myös Scanian päälle tarjottavat korit. Ikarustakaan ei enää ilmeisesti saa ja Scalassa on ongelmia...

----------


## trumanb

> ...Scalassa on ongelmia...



Mitä ongelmia?

----------


## Kimmo

> Mitä ongelmia?


Niittikatto ei tuppaa oikein kestämään omien kokemuksieni perusteella.. Eli melko uutenakin katot vuotaa. Ja lattiakin tuppaa repeilemään saumoistaan, kuten ikaruksissa. Mikäli joskus oikein ymmärsin, niin TKL:n Scaloja on ainakin lattioiden takia käynyt Lahdessa korjauksessa.

----------


## Ajomestari

Joskus on ollut lahden autokorilla vaikeuksia toimittaa busseja liikennennöitsijöille, joten usein on tilattu ikarusta. En tiedä tämänhetkista tilannetta lahdessa. Jotenkin tuo uusi kub scala olisi kömpelön oloinen linjoilla 55/a, h16. kun on totuttu oikeisiin kaupunki busseihin kuten citaro/405/city u. takanakin on 3 porrasta?, sekä huono näkyvyys takapenkiltä ulos sekä kuskin paikalta taakse. Kyllä vanhemmissa autoissa on aina voith ollut janoisempi. Mutta tekniikka kehittyy

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No, oli miten oli, niin ainakaan kokemukseni perusteella Volvo 8700 7-litran moottorilla vuodelta -04 on todella epäonnistunut kokonaisuus. Ohjaus on hidas, eikä ajoasentoa saa kohdalleen, ei sitten millään (voi olla muuttunut uudemmissa). Vaihteisto (ZF) vaihtaa todella oudosti, ja huudattaa konetta alkukiihdytyksessä turhaan, ja pysähdyksen lopuksi aina nykäisee. Lämmityslaite puhaltelee mitä sattuu ilmaa, ja matkustamon puhaltimet prätkii edestakaisin - kattopuhalluskin sammuu ovia käytettäessä. Kattoluukut ja sivuikkunat ovat auttamattoman pieniä, ja on Volvossakin puolivälissä kaksi porrasta, ja takaovella kolme. Eräänlainen suunnittelun huipentuma on peililämmitys, joka pitää kytkeä aina uudelleen päälle 10 minuutin välein! Myönnettäköön, että matkustamon patterilämmitys on tehokas, ja matkustamo on siisti kokonaisuus, mutta kyllä vanha kunnon City L oli vielä auto tähän verrattuna - ja nykyisistä Scala on kyllä paremmin "käteen" istuva auto. Moottori lienee nykyisissä 7R alustoissa erilainen.

----------


## SD202

> No, oli miten oli, niin ainakaan kokemukseni perusteella Volvo 8700 7-litran moottorilla vuodelta -04 on todella epäonnistunut kokonaisuus.


Itse olen erittäin vakuuttunut Volvon insinöörien ammattitaidosta: Vaatii eräänlaista erityislahjakkuutta saada lattian korkeus bussin takaosassa edellistä mallia korkeammalle, vaikka koneen koko on pienentynyt kolmella litralla. :Wink: 

Itse kyllä pidän noista Concordian vm.2004 Volvo B7R LE -busseista. Äänimaailma on ihan hauska ja bussit ovat sisustukseltaan huomattavasti mukavamman näköisiä kuin "edeltäjänsä" eli vm.1999/2000 Ikarus-Volvot. Ensiksi mainituthan korvasivat viimeksi mainittuja Vantaan sisäisessä liikenteessä elokuusta 2004 lähtien. Noiden 7-litraisten Volvojen suurimmat ongelmat matkustajan kannalta ovat nykivä kulku (Concordian Ikarus-Volvot kulkevat sentään tasaisesti) sekä korkea lattian taso takana.

----------


## killerpop

> Itse olen erittäin vakuuttunut Volvon insinöörien ammattitaidosta: Vaatii eräänlaista erityislahjakkuutta saada lattian korkeus bussin takaosassa edellistä mallia korkeammalle, vaikka koneen koko on pienentynyt kolmella litralla.


Tartun trolliin ja muistutan, että harmi ettei B12R -alustaa ole juurikaan kuin Etelä-Amerikan markkinoilla. Ehkä sitten olisi mielekkäämpi vertailukohde  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> Niittikatto ei tuppaa oikein kestämään omien kokemuksieni perusteella.. Eli melko uutenakin katot vuotaa. Ja lattiakin tuppaa repeilemään saumoistaan, kuten ikaruksissa. Mikäli joskus oikein ymmärsin, niin TKL:n Scaloja on ainakin lattioiden takia käynyt Lahdessa korjauksessa.


Mielestäni olisi syytä asettaa kyseenalaiseksi etenkin Scania L94 -alustan vaikutus Lahti Scalan kestävyyteen ja erilaisiin epäterveisiin ääniin, mitä korista matkustajien ja kuljettajan "iloksi" lähtee tien epätasaisuuksissa. Tunnetusti L94:n jousitus (jos sitä sellaiseksi voi kutsua) on huomattavan kova, etenkin verrattaessa vaikkapa B10BLE tai B12BLE Volvoihin. Omien kokemusteni perusteella pikemminkin ihmettelen, miten VÄHÄN Scaloissa on korivikoja tuollaisen tärinäkäsittelyn jälkeen, mitä vaikkapa Tampereen Hämeenkatu kalustolle tarjoilee. Samaa katua pitkin ajaessa kuitenkin vanhemmat ja enemmän ajetut, pienipyöräiset Volvo B10BLE - Lahti 402 -yhdistelmät kulkevat pehmeästi ja äänettömästi kuin kissa saalisreissullaan...

----------


## anticop

Jos saisi valita, niin kyllä ajaisin mielummin uudella scalalla,
kuin Volvo 8700:lla

----------


## Ozzy

En ole ajanut kuskina kummallakaan, mutta veli JJ on ihan oikeillä jäljillä näin kyydissä ajaneen mielestä, ne on ihan hirveitä täryjyriä nuo Scalat, lue siinä lehtiä tai näppäile läppäriäsi kun munuaiset tulee kurkkuun tai tulematta jäänyt aamupaska sitten lirahtaakin kalsariin Scalan jymäytettyä oikein kunnolla johonkin töyssyyn.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mikä niissä nyt niin kauheasti täristää ja jyristää? Kyllä ainakin ne Scalat, joista minulla on kokemusta, kulkevat aivan sivistyneesti. Tuleeko vanhemmiten moottorin tuennasta värinää, vai onko tosiaan vanhemmissa L94 alustoissa liian kova jousitus? Muistelen muissa koreissa L 94 alustan toimineen jousituksineen kaikkineen hyvin. Nämä uudet K-alustaiset menevät mielestäni 90 nopeudessakin aivan upeasti, ja moottori kiertää n.1500 r/min. Voimaa on, vaikka moottori on pieni. Olen sekä ajanut, että matkustanut niillä viikoittain, eikä ole huomauttamista - tosin uusissa Volvoissakin matkustusmukavuus on moitteeton. Istuimet yms. on sellaiset, mitä kukakin autoihinsa tilaa, kyllä Scalaankin saa varmasti vaikka turistiluokan penkit, jos vaan haluaa...

----------


## ultrix

> Mikä niissä nyt niin kauheasti täristää ja jyristää?


Se, ettei Scalaa ole tarkoitettu kivipäällysteiselle kadulle, millainen Hämeenkatu on.

----------


## dima

En tiedä, mitä muut miettivät näistä kirjoituksista, mutta minun mielestä täällä Scalan arvostelulla ei ole mitään tekemistä Concordia Bus Finlandin uutisien kanssa.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: jaettu keskustelu omaksi viestiketjukseen

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No, meni tosiaan jo eri aiheeseen, mutta kun ei millään malta Scanian ystävänä itseään hillitä...kaikenkaikkiaan Lahti kaupunkibussit ovat kehittyneet mielestäni todella ihailtavan paljon esim. Lahti 400 malleista, ja ylipäätään on hatun nostoinen asia, että kotimainen kori vielä kilpailee ulkomaisten rinnalla ainakin Suomessa - vientiä Scalalla ei kovin paljoa kuitenkaan ole. Osa 8700 malleista kaiketi vielä Suomessa tehdään, mutta jotenkin harmittaa, kun eivät enää Scanian päälle tee, niikun vanhoina Carruksen aikoina...makunsa kullakin.

----------


## Ajomestari

Täytyy sanoa että pitää ajaa sillä bussilla mitä isäntä ostaa. Asiallisia pelejä molemmat. Volvo 8700le omasta mielestä parempi matkustaa kuin scala scania, Ärsyttävintä kuljettajan kannalta on L94ub alustan etupään käytös joka vastaa traktorin jousitusta. Raharengistäkin tippuu kolikot mukulakivi kadulla. Uudessa scalassa on typerä monitoimiviiksi johon kyhäilty kierrettävä pyhkijäin toiminta, helposti päälle menevät pitkät valot, sekä vilkku joka ei tahdo mennä sitten millään päälle. Molemmissa on nykyajajan hitaat ovet, tosin scalassa ovien ei tarvitse olla täysin auki kun voit sulkea ne.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tosiaan tuo vilkun käyttö - olen alusta asti voinut vain hämmästellä, miten jäykkäliikkeinen vilkkuviiksi on saatukin liikkuva kojetaulu-Volvoihin. Siinä tarvitaan jo voimain käyttöä, ja osoittaa miten suunnittelupuoli on vieraantunut käytännöstä. Scaniassa sen osittaa tuo älytön vilkunpalautus pienellä ratin liikkeellä...pysäkille ajaessa jo usein vilkku sammuu - ärsyttävää! Tämä lasinpyyhkijöiden käyttö on myös huononnus, mutta se tulee kaiketi kuorma-autojen "vaihderobotin" viiksen paikan muutoksesta ratin viereen. Tähän kuitenkin tottuu melko nopeasti, ja käyttö on loogista. Kaikenkaikkiaan kuitenkin pikkuasioita, jos verrataan millä ennenvanhaan ajettiin...

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Se, ettei Scalaa ole tarkoitettu kivipäällysteiselle kadulle, millainen Hämeenkatu on.


Pitää olla joku Monstertruck, ettei kivipäällysteinen katu tärise liikaa. Itse en tiedä ainuttakaan bussimallia, joka olisi oikeasti tasaisen tien veroinen kivikadulla. Ehkä joku isokorinen Eagle menettelee.

----------


## J_J

> Pitää olla joku Monstertruck, ettei kivipäällysteinen katu tärise liikaa. Itse en tiedä ainuttakaan bussimallia, joka olisi oikeasti tasaisen tien veroinen kivikadulla. Ehkä joku isokorinen Eagle menettelee.


Ei toki voi olla mukulakivikatu tasaisen asfalttiväylän veroinen ajo/matkustusmukavuudeltaan, sen tajunnee jokainen. Mutta vaikkapa L94 -alustaista Scalaa voisi verrata 90-luvun loppupään B10BLE -alustaiseen Lahti 402:een. Jälkimmäinen menee matalampiprofiilisista pyöristään huolimatta huomattavan äänettömästi, pehmeästi ja mukavasti Hämeenkadulla... Vaikka ajokilometrejä takana parhaimmillaan moninkertainen määrä vertailukohteina olleisiin Scaloihin.

----------


## Kani

Josko nyt kuitenkin ymmärrettäisiin, mistä linja-autojen ostamisessa on kysymys. 

Ei niitä valita yrityksiin vilkkuviiksen tai kattoluukun toteutuksen tai vaihteiston ulinoiden taajuuden miellyttävyyden, eikä ainakaan pääkaupunkiseudulla edes merkin (!) perusteella. Oleellisia asioita ovat vain ostohinta, käyttötaloudellisuus, huolto, korjaukset, varaosat, jälkimarkkinat ja se, että ostettava auto täyttää tilaajan vaatimukset.

----------


## vristo

> Joo, siitä kaupunkibussien terävimmästä kärjestä voidaan olla montaa mieltä.


Ollaan vaan montaa mieltä, mutta omasta mielestäni ajettavuudeltaan ja käsiteltävyydeltään Volvo 8700LE menee reilusti esimerkiksi Scanian Scalan edelle.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ollaan vaan montaa mieltä, mutta omasta mielestäni ajettavuudeltaan ja käsiteltävyydeltään Volvo 8700LE menee reilusti esimerkiksi Scanian Scalan edelle.


On se matkustajankin kannalta parempi. Itse pidän Volvo 8700LE:stä jo sen takia, että se on avarampi kuin esimerkiksi Scala. Scalassa on jotenkin pimeää, tai sellainen vaikutelma tulee kun vertaa juuri Volvoon esimerkiksi. Tuntuu se Volvo lisäksi ihan mukavasti kulkevan, hyvää kyytiä.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Olen vasta kerran päässyt näitä uusia kaksiakselisia Volvoja ajamaan ja yllätyin kyllä, taisi olla auto 487, jota ajoin muistaakseni. Ketterän tuntuinen ja mukava, hiljainen. Kulkeekin pehmeästi ja voimaa on riittämiin, vaikka litroja on vaan 7. 

Scalalla ajelin tuossa ennen kesälomia Espoon viittätöista muutaman kiekan, ei hassumpi, ohjaus oli nopeampi, ainakin se siltä tuntui kun niin pienellä kääntämisellä jyrkkäänkin paikkaan sen käänsi. Polkimista tykkään kyllä erittäin paljon, muutenkin ihan mukava tuo Scalakin, Volvo tämä 8700 sarja on vaan kuitenkin ehkä enemmän käteensopiva, johtuuko sitten ajetuista kilometreistä vai mistä, mutta jotenkin tuntuu loogisemmalta tuo Volvo. Nää on näitä makuasioita.

----------


## vristo

> Scalalla ajelin tuossa ennen kesälomia Espoon viittätöista muutaman kiekan, ei hassumpi, ohjaus oli nopeampi, ainakin se siltä tuntui kun niin pienellä kääntämisellä jyrkkäänkin paikkaan sen käänsi. Polkimista tykkään kyllä erittäin paljon, muutenkin ihan mukava tuo Scalakin, Volvo tämä 8700 sarja on vaan kuitenkin ehkä enemmän käteensopiva, johtuuko sitten ajetuista kilometreistä vai mistä, mutta jotenkin tuntuu loogisemmalta tuo Volvo. Nää on näitä makuasioita.


Tervehdys kolleega! 

Jep, kyllähän Scalallakin töitä ihan mieluusti tekee, uusi Volvo vaan on piirun verran parempi. Itse ajelen CBF476:lla (eli "terraario-Scala") ihan säännöllisesti ja muutama kohta siinä pudottaa pisteitä heti. Pienet riippupolkimet ovat mielestäni sopimattomat raskaaseen kalustoon, kuten bussiin. En ainakaan minä tykkää niistä. Ovet ovat hyvin ronkelit ja sen ovienavausviikseä saa tempoa joskus monta kertaa ennenkuin ne suostuvat toteamaan bussin tietokoneelle, että kuljettaja yrittää epätoivoisesti avata ovia. Lisäksi Volvo ymmärtää vieläkin, että bussinkuljettajan työpaikka eli ohjaamo on paras olla hieman korkeammalla kuin vaikkapa henkilöautossa, kiitos siitä. Tämä auttaa kuljettajaa havainnoinnissa ja ennakoinnissa. Scalassa istutaan melkoisen alhaalla.

----------


## vristo

Nyt on sitten testattu uudet Volvo 8700LE-telit linjalla ja kummallakin vaihteistotyypillä eli zF:llä ja Voithilla. 

Kyllä voi olla autoilla eroa, kun niihin isketään erimerkkinen vaihteisto! Omasta mielestäni Voithilla varustettu Volvo 8700LE/B12BLE on ehdoton ykkönen kaupunkibusseissa tätä nykyä. Ei mitään niitä nykimisiä ja epätasaisuutta, jota 6-vaihteisessa zF-versiossa ilmenee alinomaa ja rivakasti pääsi liikennevaloista liikkeelle. Ei jää jalkoihin, mutta kuitenkin meno on tasaista ja mukavaa. Hidastin ja jarrut toimivat juuri niin kuin pitääkin. Olihan ihan ilo tehdä töitä tällä työkalulla! 

Olisipa muuten mielenkiintoista kokeilla Voith-vaihteista Scalaa ihan vertailun vuoksi (jos sellainen olisi olemassa).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisipa muuten mielenkiintoista kokeilla Voith-vaihteista Scalaa ihan vertailun vuoksi (jos sellainen olisi olemassa).


...varsinkin uudella EEV-tason K280-alustalla, jossa suurin vääntö 1400 Nm tulee esille jo moottorin käyntinopeudella 1000 1/min ja jatkuu pitkään... Euro4:n mopoversio K230 taitaisi sitä vastoin hyytyä jo ensi metreille.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Olisipa muuten mielenkiintoista kokeilla Voith-vaihteista Scalaa ihan vertailun vuoksi (jos sellainen olisi olemassa).


Eipä taida sellaista saada. Scanialla on kauan ollut mallistossaan kummallisia estoja. L- eikä K-mallin Scaniaan ei ole tainnut koskaan saada tehdasasennuksena Voithia, aluksi vain Scanian oman automaatin ja myöhemmin ZF:n. Voitheja on toki K- ja L-malliinkin Suomessa jälkiasennettu paljonkin, joten teknistä estettä siihen ei ole.
Sen sijaan N112-N113-malleihin (sekä BR112) sai Voithin.
Aikoinaan BR116S-alustaan, jos automaatin halusi, se oli Scanian oma 4-vaihteinen. Mutta BR86S-alustaan tarjottiin automaatiksi vain Allisonia! Eli siis Scanian mielestä BR86S omalla automaatilla ei tullut kyseeseen eikä BR116S Allisonilla.  :Sad:  Toisaalta joskus 60-70-lukujen vaihteessa toimitettiin kyllä joitakin BF110-hetkuja 2-vaihteisella automaatilla varustettuna!  :Smile: 
Myöskin Scanian omalla korilla varustetuissa CN-katureissa ei saanut 12m pidempää autoa, ellei sitten ottanut nivelbussia. Kumma kyllä, onhan niiden kotimarkkinoilla Ruotsissa suosittu kovasti kauan aikaa 13m ja ylikin pitkiä autoja ja Suomessa N-mallin Scanioille on tehty 13m-pitkiäkin autoja.

----------


## Eki

> Tämä lasinpyyhkijöiden käyttö on myös huononnus, mutta se tulee kaiketi kuorma-autojen "vaihderobotin" viiksen paikan muutoksesta ratin viereen.



Kuorma- JA linja-autojen...

----------


## vristo

Tänään oli sitten vuorossa CBF498 eli 2-akselinen Volvo 8700LE, B7RLE-alustalla ja Voithin askilla. Linjoina mulla oli e82 (eri kirjainversioineen) sekä e27 ja kyllä oli yhtä juhlaa työnteko tällä upealla työvälineellä. Jos syntikat ja urut on se soitin, jonka soittamisesta Nightwishin Tuomas Holopainen nauttii, niin mulla se on Voithilla varustettu nyky-Volvokaturi  :Wink: . Siinä tyhjentävästi noin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos syntikat ja urut on se soitin, jonka soittamisesta Nightwishin Tuomas Holopainen nauttii, niin mulla se on Voithilla varustettu nyky-Volvokaturi . Siinä tyhjentävästi noin.


Hyvin sanottu!  :Smile:

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Tähän on pakko kommentoida kun sattumalta eilen oli uusi Scala aamulla ja iltapäivällä uusi Volvo alla.

Scalassa on kyllä ihan oma tunnelmansa, matalalla istutaan ja sellasta hyrinää ja kuminaa. Polkimet on mukavat, meikäläisen makuun. Ratin asennosta olen ollut epäileväinen, mutta eipä tuo eilen tuntunut haittaavan, vaikka vähän oudosti se siihen sijottuukin. 
Vilkku palauttaa turhan nopiaan, sen huomasin jo ensimmäisellä kerralla kun tuli Scalalla ajettua. 
Mutta muuten kyllä mukavan kevyt ajaa ja hiljainen, ei rämise ja kolise ja lämpesikin aamun viileydessä ihan hyvin!

Volvo taas tuttu ja turvallinen, kun sillä on tullut ajettua PALJON. Ohjaus on ainoa iso asia, minkä huomaa heti. Kääntämään joutuu enemmän pysäkille mennessä ja lähtiessä. Vilkku palauttaa mukavassa kohtaa ratin kääntämistä. Hidastin on parempi kuin Scalassa mun mielestä, muuten jarrut on ihan fifti fifti. Volvossa on vähän autokohtasia eroja sisämelussa, jotkut kolisee enemmän kuin toiset. 

Kyllä noilla molemmilla töitä tekee. Loppuenlopuksi molemmat on nykyaikaisia kevyitä autoja ajaa ja hallita. Kunhan vaan muistaa Volvossa sen ohjauksen hitauden kun varikolta lähtee, jos on tullut ajettua muilla pidempään.

----------


## hylje

Kun kehtaa vielä kalustoasioista puhua, onko Lahden Autokori antanut ymmärtää Scala-tuotekehityksen suunnista mitään? Kai ennen pitkää on mahdollista tai jopa järkevää kutistaa tai muotoilla konehuonetta jotta kyttyrää ei tarvita, onhan KUB-alusta kaiketi käyttökelpoinen myös kokomatalalattiaisiin vaunuihin.

----------


## Eppu

> Kun kehtaa vielä kalustoasioista puhua, onko Lahden Autokori antanut ymmärtää Scala-tuotekehityksen suunnista mitään? Kai ennen pitkää on mahdollista tai jopa järkevää kutistaa tai muotoilla konehuonetta jotta kyttyrää ei tarvita, onhan KUB-alusta kaiketi käyttökelpoinen myös kokomatalalattiaisiin vaunuihin.


Jos jotain ko. autotyypille pitäisi tehdä, niin ainakin jousitusta tulisi parantaa. (Tosin tämä on alustan puute.) Myös istuimet voisivat olla toisenlaiset, niissä kun ei oikein saa millään sellaista asentoa jossa olisi hyvä istua. Ja kyllä tuo takaosan kyttyräkin tuntuu kummalliselta, kun ikkunalinjan yläosa jää ainakin minulla kaulan kohdalle...

----------


## killerpop

> Kai ennen pitkää on mahdollista tai jopa järkevää kutistaa tai muotoilla konehuonetta jotta kyttyrää ei tarvita, onhan KUB-alusta kaiketi käyttökelpoinen myös kokomatalalattiaisiin vaunuihin.


Eikai KUB taivu kuitenkaan kokomatalalattiaiseksi, ellei lattia lopu jo ennen taka-akselia. NUB-alustalla tähän kuiteskin on päästy ja päästään edelleen. Ja edelleen toivon, että NUB olisi se alusta, jonka päälle suomessa 2-akseliset Scalat rakennettaisiin. 

4-sarjan aikaan, kun tarjolla oli NUB ja LUB, tulikin joitakin yksittäisiä NUB-autoja OmniCityjen lisäksi, Lahden 402 korilla muutamille toimijoille. Tuolloin Low Entry tarjosi varmasti parhaan vastineen rahalle.

----------


## hylje

Näin se siis menee. Riittävä esitutkimus ei siis ollutkaan täysin riittävää.

----------


## salama

> Uusista pääkaupunkiseudulle tulleista busseista olen eniten pitänyt MANeista ja 8700LE Volvoista.


Onko se joku pahemman luokan suunnitteluvirhe 8700:sissa, kun takapenkit asennettu boxin päälle niin että niiden eteen jään sellainen "kieleke" joka on usein kurassa ja likaa housuja yms?

----------


## TEP70

> Onko se joku pahemman luokan suunnitteluvirhe 8700:sissa, kun takapenkit asennettu boxin päälle niin että niiden eteen jään sellainen "kieleke" joka on usein kurassa ja likaa housuja yms?


8700:ssa on ilmeisesti tällaisia keskimääräistä pahempia munauksia useampiakin, vaikka itse auto muuten vaikuttaakin nopeasti katsottuna hyvältä. Lastenvaunutilan suunnittelussa on myös menty pahasti metsään.

----------


## JT

> Onko se joku pahemman luokan suunnitteluvirhe 8700:sissa, kun takapenkit asennettu boxin päälle niin että niiden eteen jään sellainen "kieleke" joka on usein kurassa ja likaa housuja yms?


Takaosaan kaipaisi myös enemmän kiinnipitotankoja esimerkiksi toiseksi viimeisen penkkirivin penkkien selkänojien kahvoihin kiinni. Yritäpä siinä sitten hivuttautua takapenkin jommasta kummasta laidasta takaovelle täydessä bussissa, kun ei saa oikein mistään otettua kiinni ja kun takaosassa joutuu muutenkin kulkemaan pää kumarassa!

----------


## hylje

Se hinta on Scala-tyylisen kyttyrän pois jättämisessä noin korkealle alustalle rakennettaessa: ahdasta on. Takaosan korkeudella saadaan kuitenkin reilu metri enemmän matalalattiaosaa kaksiakselisiin vaunuihin, joka näkyy käytännössä yhtenä penkkirivinä lisää matalattiaosassa.

Tuskin ovat Lahden Autokorin sekä Volvon suunnittelijat molemmat yhtäkkiä unohtaneet miten autoja suunnitellaan, vaan lähtökohdat ovat siirtyneet maksimaalista matalalattia-alaa kohti. Suunnilleen saman verran on nykyisissä ja vanhoissa LE-autoissa konetilaa, vai onko?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Suunnilleen saman verran on nykyisissä ja vanhoissa LE-autoissa konetilaa, vai onko?


Sellainen merkittävä ero on nykyisten low-entry -alustojen ja edellisen sukupolven välillä, että nykyisissä alustoissa sekä Scanialta että Volvolta on pystykone. Aikaisemmissa alustoissa (L94UB ja B10BLE) kone oli kallistettu tai jopa kaadettu, jolloin takaosan lattiakin sopi olla matalammalla.

----------


## vristo

> Aikaisemmissa alustoissa (L94UB ja B10BLE) kone oli kallistettu tai jopa kaadettu, jolloin takaosan lattiakin sopi olla matalammalla.


Tai takana poikittain pystyssä (CN/N113, B7/9TL), jolloin sen voiman välittämiseen tarvitaan erityinen ns. kulmavaihde, joka siis toimittaa voiman "kulman takaa" vetoakselistoon.

----------


## Zambo

> Tai takana poikittain pystyssä (CN/N113, B7/9TL), jolloin sen voiman välittämiseen tarvitaan erityinen ns. kulmavaihde, joka siis toimittaa voiman "kulman takaa" vetoakselistoon.


Vristo, taisit syksyn ja talven aikana päästä ajelemaan molempien pajojen uusimpia tuotoksia. Mitkä oli hyviä ja huonoja puolia, niitä varmaan oli molemmissa.

Volvoissa jotain ongelmia lienee jos/kun kaikki YTV:n kilpailussa voittaneet yritykset olisivat Scalaa haluneet.

----------


## Koala

Miksi nuo KUB-Scalat muuten pitävät sellaista outoa "kumisevaa pärinää" mutta ei koko aikaa? Tulee päättärin talojen seinästä läpi se typerä möykkä...

----------


## karihoo

> Miksi nuo KUB-Scalat muuten pitävät sellaista outoa "kumisevaa pärinää" mutta ei koko aikaa? Tulee päättärin talojen seinästä läpi se typerä möykkä...


Paineilmakompressori pitää ääntä kun CAN-väylästä tulee viesti, että säiliö tarttee ilmaa tai jos kuljettaja muistaa ajaessaan rullata/jarruttaa nätisti jolloin myös kerätään ns. ylipainetta säiliöön. Tämä siis esiintyy uudemman sarjan Scanioissa riippumatta korivalmistajasta.

----------


## Assamies

Scanian koneissa on mielestäni semmoinen voimakas, *roksuttava* moottorinääni. Alustan miellyttävyydestä taas en osaa oikein kuvailla.

Volvojen moottorit eivät äännä niin korviintuntuvina taasen.

Scalan penkit ovat kaksois-rivallisia ja ylöspäin suippenevia, jotenkin kartiomaisia. Istuinasento ei kaikistellen ole niitä kaikkein miellyttävimpiä; ne tuntuvat istuessa ikäänkuin *luistavan*...  :Icon Frown: 
Volvon 8700LE:t ovat ajomukavuudeltaan ja penkeiltään miellyttäviä. Viime talvena Koskilinjat käytti ykköslinjallaan #53:a ja #79:ää. Niissä ilmeni ovivikaisuutta talvisaikaan. Nyt ykköstä ajelevat enimmäkseet Scalat.

V.Alamäen Volvo8700LE:t ovat sisustukseltaan tosi pirteän värisiä, ja istuimet ovat varsin ryhdikkäät. Seutuliikenteeksi kohtalaisen pitkähköllä reitillä, n. 40km -tämä on suurta plussaa matkamukavuuden kannalta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Se liittyy polttoainatalouteen, eli ilmaa "tehdään" säiliöihin silloin, kun tehoa ei tarvita auton liikutteluun. Säiliöiden paine on tavallista korkeampi. Takaosan korotuksesta riittää napinaa, mutta ainakin minä yli 180 cm pituisena mahdun sinne oikein hyvin - ja on se ainakin Volvon ratkaisua parempi. Peräänajotilanteessa on turvallisempaa istua korkeammalla. Pitää myös muistaa, ettei takaosan korotuksen syy ole Lahden Autokorin, vaan Scanian, joka vähensi alustavalikoimasta kallistetun moottorin pois. Sitäpaitsi nämä uudemmat on paremman näköisiä, ja takaikkunasta tulee kunnolla valoa sisälle.

----------


## TEP70

No täytyy nyt 204 cm:n mittaisena sanoa, että takaosan ikkunoista ei kyllä muuta näy kuin asfalttia. Tällaista ongelmaa ei ole missään muussa autotyypissä.

----------


## Hatka

> Niissä ilmeni ovivikaisuutta talvisaikaan.


Tämä ovivikaisuus Volvoissa on melko yleistä varsinkin keskiovessa. Se jää usein suljettaessa rakoselleen eikä sulkeudu muuten kuin pakolla - pitämällä viikseä koko ajan toiminta-asennossa.  :Icon Frown: 

Kuljettajan "yksiö" on Volvoissa myös älyttömän ahdas, jos kuljettajalla on vaikkapa eväsreppukin mukana. Scaloihin verrattuna Volvot kulkevat kuitenkin huomattavasti pehmeämmin esim. Tampereen Hämeenkadun nupukivetyksellä.

----------


## ipeniemela

Jos näin matkustajan ominaisuudessa pitäisi valita Scala-scanian ja Volvo 8700LE:n välillä, niin Volvolle annan ääneni. Niissä kyyti on paljon pehmeämpää, kuin Scalassa. Erityisesti tykkään B12BLE-alustaisista Volvoista, se 12 litran koneen ääni ja voimakkaasti muriseva moottorijarru kuulostavat todella miehekkäältä  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rester

Ajomukavuuden perusteella itselläni voiton vie ehdottomasti nuo Volvot. Kaikki tarvittavat nappulat saa huomattavasti paremmin käden ulottuville kuin Scaloissa, eikä ajon aikana tarvitse esim. lähteä "kyyristelemään" lastenvaununapin kanssa. 

Scala sopii puolestaan muuten hyvin käteen, mutta uudemmissa Scaloissa on mielestäni suunnittelussa mentiin metsään mm. riippupolkimien kanssa (uusimmista lienee jo moiset poistettu, mutta mielestäni jo kokeilunakin turhan omalaatuinen). Ajamiseen ei näillä polkimilla tahdo saada oikein minkäänlaista tuntumaa. Eikä tuo vilkku/lasinpyyhin-yhdistelmäviiksikään sieltä parannusten  parhaimmasta päästä ainakaan ole. Vilkun palautuskin on näissä monitoimiviiksissä turhan herkkä.

Volvolle tulee miinusta noista turhan kovaäänisistä ovipuhaltimista, jotka löytyvät ainakin TKL:n autosarjassa #87-#93. Automaatti-ilmastointi pitää huolen siitä, että puheen desibelejä saa tasaisin väliajoin nostaa, kun nämä päättävät alkaa hönkimään. Toinen miinus tulee noista jatkuvista oviongelmista. Useimmiten juurikin noiden keskiovien kanssa, mutta joidenkin yksilöiden kanssa on itselläni ollut ongelmaa, ettei etuovi tahdo sulkeutua edes viiksestä pakottamalla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikai hyviä riippupolkimia mihinkään ole sentään hylätty? Kerrankin helpot ja kevytkäyttöiset jarrut. Kuorma-autoissa aivan normaalia riippupolkimien käyttö.

----------


## Rester

> Eikai hyviä riippupolkimia mihinkään ole sentään hylätty? Kerrankin helpot ja kevytkäyttöiset jarrut. Kuorma-autoissa aivan normaalia riippupolkimien käyttö.


En osaa sanoa varmaksi, löytyykö aivan uusimmista mallista, Scaloja/Scanioita kun ei ole pariin vuoteen taloon tullut. Itse olen tottunut noihin "perinteisiin" polkimiin, enkä itse ole niillä jarruttamista raskaaksi tai hankalaksi kokenut. Päinvastoin, riippupolkimisilla on ainakin itselläni vaikea saada täysin tasaista jarrutusta aikaiseksi.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> En osaa sanoa varmaksi, löytyykö aivan uusimmista mallista, Scaloja/Scanioita kun ei ole pariin vuoteen taloon tullut. Itse olen tottunut noihin "perinteisiin" polkimiin, enkä itse ole niillä jarruttamista raskaaksi tai hankalaksi kokenut. Päinvastoin, riippupolkimisilla on ainakin itselläni vaikea saada täysin tasaista jarrutusta aikaiseksi.


Riippupoljin vielä menee jarrupolkimena, mutta kaasupolkimena se aivan hirveä! Jalka saa siinä huonommin tukea ja pidemmän ajorupeaman aikana kipeytyykin! Scanian rattikin on mennyt jatkuvasti huonompaan suuntaan; paras Scanian ratti oli 70-luvun lopun mallinen musta 2-puolainen.

----------


## J_J

> Eikai hyviä riippupolkimia mihinkään ole sentään hylätty? Kerrankin helpot ja kevytkäyttöiset jarrut. Kuorma-autoissa aivan normaalia riippupolkimien käyttö.


Onnekseni en ole joutunut metriäkään ajamaan tuollaisella "roikkupoljin-Skaalalla". Toteanpa vain, että nykypäivän Volvoissa olevia EBS-ohjattuja, perinteisellä lattiaan saranoidulla polkimella käytettäviä jarruja miellyttävämpiä saa hakea.

----------


## JSL

No täytyy olla kerrankin takatuupparin kanssa samaa mieltä ja todeta riippupolkimet hyväksi. Ihme kitinää bussikuskeilla, teillä ei oo ees vaihdekeppiä sekotettavana ja nuristaan jostain vilkunviiksien paikoista jne. 
PS: synkroonirenkaat on kädettömille ja naisille!

----------


## rioshin

Kyllä se minullakin on niin, että mielummin istun siinä 8700:n ratin takana kuin Scalan. Kokemusta on vanhemmista ja uudemmista Scaloista aika paljon, sekä uusista 8700:sta (esim. HelB 200-400-sarjojen Scalat ja 1000-sarjan Scalat sekä 900-sarjan 8700:set, Koskelan autoista).

Matkustajana: ehdottomasti myös 8700. Scalan penkit ovat jotakin ihan hirvittävää, tuntuu koko ajan kuin valuisi pois penkeiltä. 8700:n penkit puolestaan tuntuvat tukevan paremmin istumista, aivan kuin ne nojaisivat hieman taaksepäin kun Scalan penkit puolestaan eteenpäin.

----------


## Samppa

> No täytyy olla kerrankin takatuupparin kanssa samaa mieltä ja todeta riippupolkimet hyväksi. Ihme kitinää bussikuskeilla, teillä ei oo ees vaihdekeppiä sekotettavana ja nuristaan jostain vilkunviiksien paikoista jne. 
> PS: synkroonirenkaat on kädettömille ja naisille!


Jaa... Ilmeisesti myös käynnistys avaimesta/napista ja ohjaustehostin kuuluvat tähän kastiin :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

> No täytyy olla kerrankin takatuupparin kanssa samaa mieltä ja todeta riippupolkimet hyväksi. Ihme kitinää bussikuskeilla, teillä ei oo ees vaihdekeppiä sekotettavana ja nuristaan jostain vilkunviiksien paikoista jne.


Vilkkuviiksi on linja-autossa jatkuvassa käytössä risteysten lisäksi mentäessä pysäkeille ja lähdettäessä taas liikkeelle. Jos se on surkeasti toteutettu, alkaa se ennen pitkää ärsyttämään päivän mittaan. Scania on tässä(kin) aiheessa epäonnistunut mielestäni Volvoa useammin. Jos vilkun joutuu laittamaan päälle kolmekin kertaa samalle pysäkille ajettaessa, mutta risteyksissä se ei sitten palauta, ei ole suunnittelu kovin nappiin osunut.

Taidan olla jo ennenkin ilmoittautunut riippupolkimien vastustajaksi, mutta teen sen taas.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

JOo samaa mieltä tästä vilkkuviiksestä. Scalassa se on vähän turhan loivalla kääntämisellä pois päältä. Saa tosiaan kolmestikin napsautella sitä päälle tai pitää sormella sen päällä.

Volvossa on mielestäni sentään tämä asia kunnossa. Vilkkuviiksi on vahva ja selkeä toiminen. Sen saa nätisti pidettyä sormella päällä, kun se naksahtaa takaisin rattia käännettäessä. Eli kun lähtee pysäkiltä, niin pitää sormea kytkimellä ja kun se palautus naksahdus tulee, niin sen vilkun saa näin jäämään päälle ja kun on tilanne OK niin sormi vain  ylös ja vilkku pois päältä.

Teen näin yleensä aina, koska mielestäni tuo vilkku napsahtaa liian aikaisessa vaiheessa pois päältä, jos sormella ei jatka viiksen alaspitämistä niin kauan kun auto on suorassa ja kaistalla, jolloin sen voi ottaa hyvillä mielin pois.

Minulla on sellainen periaate, että villkutan kunnolla kun sieltä lähden, ettei voi sitten kukaan tulla sanomaan, että kun se villkkukin lähti heti pois päältä kun bussi sieltä pysäkiltä lähti. 

Mitä mieltä täällä ollaan tästä?

----------


## Nak

> Samaa mieltä! 
> Ne bussit suorastaan vahingoittivat ihmisoikeuksia


 :Shocked:  Eri mieltä! Volvo 8700LE on parasta mitä rahalla on saanut  :Wink:  Sääliksi käy matkustajia, mutta myös kuljettajia jotka joutuvat kärsimään Scalan nykivästä ja kolisevasta kyydistä  :Sad:

----------


## chauffer

> Eri mieltä! Volvo 8700LE on parasta mitä rahalla on saanut  Sääliksi käy matkustajia, mutta myös kuljettajia jotka joutuvat kärsimään Scalan nykivästä ja kolisevasta kyydistä


Sen verran puutun tähän että nuo Jokeri Scalat tulevat eri vaihteisto-ohjelmalla kuin aikaisemmat(1301-1304 sarjasta kahdessa pitäisi olla sama), ei ole nykivää meno enää  :Laughing:  Ja jos sattuu minun ajettavakseni nykivä yksilö niin takaan että ei nyi kauaa  :Mad:

----------


## Nak

> Sen verran puutun tähän että nuo Jokeri Scalat tulevat eri vaihteisto-ohjelmalla kuin aikaisemmat(1301-1304 sarjasta kahdessa pitäisi olla sama), ei ole nykivää meno enää  Ja jos sattuu minun ajettavakseni nykivä yksilö niin takaan että ei nyi kauaa


Toivottavasti 1303:ssa ei ainakaan ole sitten se ohjelma, sillä matkustin sillä tässä eräänä päivänä h39:llä ja vaihteisto lykkäsi kaikki 6-vaihdetta mahdollisimman nopeasti sisään ja hidastaessa tietysti taas kaikki vaihteet alas. Moottori oikein ravisti tietyissä kohdissa kun vaihde oli liian iso tilanteeseen nähden.  :Sad:  Parissa risteyksessä bussi teki sen mikä mullekin käy aika usein teli-scalalla, enkä osaa sitä välttää. Eli esim. Liikennevaloihin rullatessa, valojen vaihtuessa vihreäksi, kiihdytyksen alussa moottori "ryntäyttää" pienellä vaihteella, jolloin niskat taittuu ja sitten kerrasta ladataan kolme vaihdetta ylös  :Rolling Eyes: 
Tosin eihän se Scalan vika ole, että Scanian K-sarjan alusta on surkea  :Sad:  L94 on täysin eri maata

----------


## chauffer

> Toivottavasti 1303:ssa ei ainakaan ole sitten se ohjelma, sillä matkustin sillä tässä eräänä päivänä h39:llä ja vaihteisto lykkäsi kaikki 6-vaihdetta mahdollisimman nopeasti sisään ja hidastaessa tietysti taas kaikki vaihteet alas. Moottori oikein ravisti tietyissä kohdissa kun vaihde oli liian iso tilanteeseen nähden.  Parissa risteyksessä bussi teki sen mikä mullekin käy aika usein teli-scalalla, enkä osaa sitä välttää. Eli esim. Liikennevaloihin rullatessa, valojen vaihtuessa vihreäksi, kiihdytyksen alussa moottori "ryntäyttää" pienellä vaihteella, jolloin niskat taittuu ja sitten kerrasta ladataan kolme vaihdetta ylös   L94 on täysin eri maata


Voin kertoa; siinä EI ole oikea ohjelma  :Laughing:  Ja kyllä sen "ryntäyksen" pystyy välttämään, vaatii vaan kärsivällisyyttä  :Wink:

----------


## ipeniemela

> Eri mieltä! Volvo 8700LE on parasta mitä rahalla on saanut  Sääliksi käy matkustajia, mutta myös kuljettajia jotka joutuvat kärsimään Scalan nykivästä ja kolisevasta kyydistä  
> Muutenkin tuolla linjalla on kärsitty monet vuodet liian pienestä kalustosta matkustajamäärään nähden, ja tämä tilanne ei tule muuttumaan miksikään nyt seuraavaan seitsemään vuoteen...


Volvo 8700LE on hyvin huollettuna ja ylläpidettynä yksi mukavimmista linja-automalleista, joita pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteestä löytyy. Nobinan ongelma ei koskaan ole ollut huono kalusto, vaan hyvän kaluston rappeuttaminen huonoksi olemattomalla ylläpidolla. Ikaruksistakin oli useammasta runko poikki moottorin kohdalta takaa.

----------


## Vereora

> Ikaruksistakin oli useammasta *runko poikki* moottorin kohdalta takaa.


Eiköhän tämä kerro auton suunnitteluvirheestä/-rakenneviasta.

----------


## Nak

> Josko nyt kuitenkin ymmärrettäisiin, mistä linja-autojen ostamisessa on kysymys. 
> 
> Ei niitä valita yrityksiin vilkkuviiksen tai kattoluukun toteutuksen...


Toisaalta tämä ei ehkä joskus olisi pahitteeksi. Siis kuunnella niitä jotka niillä vehkeillä tekee töitä.
 Nykybusseissa matkustamon peilit ovat päin peetä, taustapeilit on viritelty mitä ihmeellisimpien heiluvien viritysten varaan, ohjaamon portti on varustettu kolisevalla häikäisyseinällä, sisävalojen nappuloista ei tapahdu samoja asioita kun ennen, vaan joutuu ottamaan polttimoita pois sammuttaakseen ylimääräisen valon ja joku toimistossa istuva puuaivo on keksinyt sijoittaa hyödyttömän valvontakameran näytön loimottamaan keskelle kojetaulua näkökentän esteeksi.. Nämä siis vain esimerkkeinä suunnittelun kukkasista  :Wink:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tuosta Scanian ja ZF-vaihteiston toiminnasta...saadaan muuten todellakin auto toimimaan aivan eri tavalla, kun ohjelma vaihdetaan! Ääripää on se, että auto menee jatkuvasti ikäänkuin liian isolla vaihteella jyristäen. Kulutukseen ei kuitenkaan niin iso vaikutus, mitä luulisi. Moottorin ja vaihteiston kestävyyteen tuollainen väkinäinen meno voi olla pahasta.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

Api Factorin Scalat ovat paljon paremmaksi suunniteltavia kuin vanhat Lahdet.

Api 8700LE on myös raskaasti korjattu.

----------


## Karosa

> Api Factorin Scalat ovat paljon paremmaksi suunniteltavia kuin vanhat Lahdet.
> 
> Api 8700LE on myös raskaasti korjattu.


Yks juttu mulla vaan: Häh?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Api Factorin Scalat ovat paljon paremmaksi suunniteltavia kuin vanhat Lahdet.
> 
> Api 8700LE on myös raskaasti korjattu.


Googlasin "api" ja löysin tälläisen sivun. http://apisuomi.fi

Miten tämä liittyy busseihin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Api Factorin Scalat ovat paljon paremmaksi suunniteltavia kuin vanhat Lahdet.
> 
> Api 8700LE on myös raskaasti korjattu.


OT:nä: joko kohta vaihdat oman kuvani pois avataristasi?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Googlasin "api" ja löysin tälläisen sivun. http://apisuomi.fi
> 
> Miten tämä liittyy busseihin?


Tulevia monitoimitehtaita. Myös Apibus oy, joka *ajaa* busseja, on tulossa.




> OT:nä: joko kohta vaihdat oman kuvani pois avataristasi?


Vaihdettu paperiversioon. :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Tulevia monitoimitehtaita. Myös Apibus oy, joka *ajaa* busseja, on tulossa.


Apibusia googlettamalla löytyy lähinnä vain maininta yhdellä Wikia-sivulla, joka vaikuttaa jonkin nuoren internetkäyttäjän viritykseltä.
Tässä vaiheessa uskallan väittää, että kyseessä on mielikuvituksen tuote.

----------


## Karosa

> Tässä vaiheessa uskallan väittää, että kyseessä on mielikuvituksen tuote.


Jäänyt vihreä, sininen tai punainen ottamatta..  :Smile:

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Apibusia googlettamalla löytyy lähinnä vain maininta yhdellä Wikia-sivulla, joka vaikuttaa jonkin nuoren internetkäyttäjän viritykseltä.
> Tässä vaiheessa uskallan väittää, että kyseessä on mielikuvituksen tuote.


kyseisen maininnan tekijä olen minä itse. esiinnyn jlf-foorumilla eri nimellä kuin wikiassa.

----------


## sm3

Tämä ketju kertoo oikeista busseista ei fiktiivistä tai paperibusseista tai omsi busseista.

----------


## hana

Scala palaa markkinoille, nyt tosin Skodan henkilöautomallina :Wink:

----------

